# Raf Seiko Gen 2



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Well I just picked this up after doing some home work at what they sell for.MWR a great place for info.And got it a lot lower than the going price.I saw the post with the link dam that a lot more than I got this one for.I just wanted a issue piece that was seiko here are some photo's.



















Was issuedin 1997.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

information link


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

They are a great piece. I have one with a slight hand set modification.


----------



## TomGW (Mar 29, 2008)

This is on my 'must get' list, although (unlike most people here) I am not a great Seiko fan. There is just something so right about this model that I can't resist. Great catch and wear it in good health.


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

TomGW said:


> This is on my 'must get' list, although (unlike most people here) I am not a great Seiko fan. There is just something so right about this model that I can't resist. Great catch and wear it in good health.


Tom I own a few Seiko this is the only one I own thats not a diver.Just got it out of the shop today.When it was shipped it must of got bounce around some there is a hand that tell's the military time it was four HRS off all the other hand you can realine with the pusher's with the crown pulled out but the 24HRS military time you can't.So it went ito the shop the only way was to remove the movement remove handand put it back on with the right time.Good to go now.


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

TomGW said:


> This is on my 'must get' list, although (unlike most people here) I am not a great Seiko fan. There is just something so right about this model that I can't resist. Great catch and wear it in good health.


I know this is an old thread and I do hope you got what you were looking for Tom! Now the reason I,m saying this is because this has been listed on the bay..

http://cgi.ebay.co.u...=item483e8ce11e










Now I could be completely wrong on this *BUT*...

to my untrained eye something looks a little wrong with the MOD stampings on the caseback







...could this be a Civilian 7T27 7A20 that's been given an unofficial promotion or did the guy at the stamping office at the MOD have a few beers before starting work!!

I'm not interested in buying it but I'd like to know what others think about this as this is not the first one I've seen that looks like it's had a bit of DIY stamping. Compare this one with the one a few posts above and let me know what you think....is the poor number alignment and heavy stamping indentation common on these MOD issued watches?


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

Paul66 said:


> TomGW said:
> 
> 
> > This is on my 'must get' list, although (unlike most people here) I am not a great Seiko fan. There is just something so right about this model that I can't resist. Great catch and wear it in good health.
> ...


This is a difficult one.

I'm can't be absolutely sure but I think the ones I've had were engraved/etched. Looking at the one remaining issued version I have (1996 issue), the "engraving" is so precise it looks like it could have been done with a laser. I have an unissued model from Sep 92 so they were certainly available at that time without issue numbers.

Were the numbers stamped at this early stage of issue - like the 7A28's? I wish I'd kept a photo of my earlier issues from '92 and '93 and I could have been more certain.

Sorry I've not been more help.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

Cheers Dave! I have this issued 7A28 Gen1 from Nov 86, issued 87 (I think) which looks like it has been stamped or engraved, I 'm not sure...










As you can see there's very little indentation around the numbers and also the alignment is pretty much spot on! Thats what made me think that something may not be quite right with the Gen2!!!!!!!! And as you said the Civilian versions of the Gen2 are out there, infact I bought a very nice one recently for Â£50!!

Cheers Paul...


----------



## Scouse (Jan 6, 2011)

I personally wouldn't touch it with a barge pole. As has been said, much of the stamping is too heavy and misaligned. I'd give it a wide berth if I were after buying one.



Paul66 said:


> TomGW said:
> 
> 
> > This is on my 'must get' list, although (unlike most people here) I am not a great Seiko fan. There is just something so right about this model that I can't resist. Great catch and wear it in good health.
> ...


----------



## Top Cat (Feb 24, 2011)

I love that watch. Watches made with functionality as the only priority have usually look better than fancy ones.


----------

